# Concrete Mixer...



## f8lyer8s

I am currently replacing and adding a concrete pathway to my back yard, after calculations i ordered 42 80 lb bags of quickcrete to do the job. i was going to rent a cement mixer from Depot for $65 a day, im thinking it will take 2 days -- $$130.00 plus tax.. However, harbour freight is currently having a sale on cement mixers.. they have a 3 1/2 cubic mixer for $168.00, i was thinking that i might as well buy one for $38 more then just to rent one... My question is.. has anyone ever used their cement mmixer.. is it good? i know it is hit or miss with there tools... Also, how many 80 lb bags will a 3.5 cu ft mixer, mix at the same time? I also plan to do concrete counter tops at the end of the summer for my kitchen.. So i would need it again either way... as long as it works efficently.. any thoughts? thanks! Steve


----------



## jrepp

I have the smaller version of this mixer, it is designed for 40# bags; however, I have used it to mix over 200 60# bags with no trouble. Beaware there is "some assembly required" (morelike a LOT of assembly required).


----------



## PaliBob

f8lyer8s said:


> .......they have a 3 1/2 cubic mixer for $168.00....


I live 13 miles from the HF store in Woodland Hills CA and when I was there last week I saw that mixer and was impressed with how good it looked for the price. Grab it before it goes back up to $270.

http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=cement+mixer&Submit=Go
.


----------



## f8lyer8s

yea i was planning on getting it tomorrow night...

im not to concerned about how many bags i can do over a period of time, just how many will fit into it for each batch...2,3,4,5...??


----------



## jogr

Have you checked into what a short load RediMix truck or a mobile concrete mixer would charge. 42 bags can wear a guy out and might actually cost more. (Won't 42 bags plus the mixer be over $300)


----------



## joed

According the Quickcrete site 80# bag = 0.60 cu ft.(17liters)
So you should be able to fit 6-7 bags in a full load. However that is probably the full volume of the barrel. You won't be filling the barrel full, so one load would probably be 2.5 - 3 bags. I would suggest no more than one wheelbarrow in the mixer at a time. Throw the bags into your wheelbarrow and see how heavy/full it is then mix only that amount.


----------



## Mike in Arkansas

Check a tool rental place for cement. One around here rents a yard (I think) portable mixer trailer. I rented it but only needed a half yard. Forgot what I paid but it was worth any difference to me and I am one tight person. The mixer rented for two hours and you will need a full size 1/2 ton pickup to pull it with a real hitch. Import truck won't do it. I believe I was told the trailer weighed 3500 pounds loaded. It was kinda fun actually, just like the big trucks, it turns to mix while you drive and then you reverse the rotation with a lever to dump the cement.


----------



## f8lyer8s

yea i thought about getting it delivered but i only have weekends to do it, for the amount i need its going to be about 20 cubic feet.. they would charge me around $400.00 and that is only because they charge an extra $75 to deliver on the weekends...  But like i said before i am going to use it again to do my concrete counter tops so i would at least need to rent it twice for 2 days each time i rent it... ie: 65 times 4 if i rent the mixer... $260 bucks, i can buy it for 168.00 so i'll make the money back right there... plus with the concrete countertops, i would need to put additives and dye in it to get the color i want (cant be delivered) So im thinking im going to buy it... Any suggestions to make a consistant color for the counter tops.. if i can only make about 1.5 cu ft at a time but need about 10? i was thinking just using measuring buckets for all the additives and making sure they are on point, and also using stopwatch for mix time, so that all the batches are consistant.... any thoughts on that?


Also any thoughts on the mixer from harbour freight????


----------



## joed

Bucket to measure same amounts is good idea. I don't think mix time will affect the colour.


----------



## Mavrick331

Does anybody think the mixer won't handle 110' if 3' wide sidewalk for my backyard? I have gotten qoutes for 2k to do locally. I'm think I could save 1300 or so doing myself.

For *f8lyer8s, *my plan was to sell on craigslist for 100 when done. I am in the same boat as you are, weekend warrior.

Rick:thumbsup:


----------



## f8lyer8s

Mavrick-- im all about saving money! that seems like a huge job though... i figured it out, it will more then likeley only do about 3 bags at a time... im doind a 15x4x4" section and its about 40 80 lbs bags... if i was you i would figure out how many bags its going to be then see what that cost is going to be... it would probably be cheaper to get it delivered for you... by probably a few hundred bucks, but you can still do it yourself if you know what your doing...  good luck let me know how it turns out...


----------



## yesitsconcrete

since h/o's-diy'ers work for peanuts, you can do it all for less $  whether or not the effort's worth it's up to you,,, having a sore back monday, tues, & wed may influence your decision  loading, mixing, transporting, dumping, consolidating, screeding, finishing, & curing can be done all by 1 guy however you're challenging quality im-n-s-h-fo :laughing:


----------



## clasact

Maverick I have used that mixer before you can get a good mix with 3-4 bags at a time no more and so far it has held up pretty well.For what they are charging around here for delivery I do most jobs myself although when I do my drive I will have that delivered.If I were in your shoes and I have been I would do it myself but hey im married I like pains in my back neck and butt.good luck


----------



## PaliBob

yesitsconcrete said:


> ....... however you're challenging quality im-n-s-h-fo :laughing:


You can be derisive but remember this is not a contractors forum it is a DIY forum. Twenty years from now the kids and family are going to look back and think with pride that "Dad did that"


----------



## Knucklez

did i hear you say concrete countertops? i just finished this project (see my thread HERE). what i learned about mixing concrete for countertops is that you need a mixer that is rated for 3 times greater volume than the amount you are mixing for the actual countertop.

Knucklez


----------



## Mavrick331

No luck here on Harbor Freight, they want $300 for the 3.5, the 1.4 cubic foot one was on sale for $103 . I guess I'll wait and see if the 3.5 goes on sale next month


----------



## ezrider58

and how long does it take to get a good mix on that 4 bag load...just wondering


----------



## joed

5 year old post.


----------

